# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  1071 Öncesi Türklerin Anadoluya Gelişi

## veli

tege.jpg
1. ANADOLU


Anadolu, Asya ve Avrupa kıtalarının buluştuğu bir noktada bulunduğu ve doğal bir geçiş oluşturduğu için her iki kıtadan ve hatta Afrikadan gelen sayısız göç dalgalarına sahne olmuştur. Anadolunun tarihi bir bakıma göçebe kabilelerle koloni toplulukların akınlarının, devletlerinin yükseliş ve çöküşlerinin tarihi olmuştur (Değirmencioğlu, Ahipaşaoğlu, 2003:3). 


Yukarda da söylendiği gibi sayısız milletlerden göç alan Anadoluya Türklerin gelmesi kaçınılmaz bir sondu. Orta Asyada yer yetersizliği, kıtlık, kuraklık gibi sorunlar yüzünden batıya doğru göç eden şanlı Türk Milleti en sonunda üç tarafı denizlerle çevrili ve elverişli toprakların bulunduğu bu coğrafyaya gelip yerleşmişlerdir.


Kültür tarihçisi Prof. Dr. Sayın Mustafa Kafalı, bu coğrafya biz geldiğimizde nasıldı, bunu anlatıyor: "Atalarımız Anadolu'ya girdikleri zaman kır hayatının canlı unsurunu barındırması lâzım gelen köy ve kasabalar çoktan harabeye dönmüşlerdi. Bunun neticesi olarak da terkedilmiş, ıssızlaşmış durumdaki yeni vatanlarında kır hayatı emniyetli olmadığı için ziraatın ve hayvancılığın yapılmadığı vahşi bir tabiat ile karşılaşmışlardı. Hattâ küçük ve büyükbaş ehli hayvan nesillerinin yerli numûneleri, bu münasebetle yük denecek kadar azalmıştı. Ziraat imkânlarının şehirlere yakın dar sahalara inhisar etmesi yüzünden hububat cinsleri için de bu durum aynı idi. Anadolu'da yurt tutmak ve vatan kurmak arzusuyla, Türkistan'dan göçerek yeni vatanlarına giren Türkler, beraberlerinde bol miktarda hububat ile sayısız büyük ve küçükbaş hayvan sürüleri, yılkılar (at sürüleri) ve yük hayvanları ile birlikte gelmişlerdir. Bunlardan başka kavun, karpuz, ayçiçeği (günebakan veya (güneâşık), pamuk, pirinç ve cin darı (bir mısır cinsi) gibi ziraî mahsuller Türklerin Anadolu ziraatına ilâveleridir. Ayrıca ipek böceği yetiştirme ve ipekçilik, atalarımızın yeni vatanlarına getirdikleri bir yeniliktir. Bütün bunların neticesi olarak diyebiliriz ki, günümüzde Anadolu coğrafyasında ehli hayvan cinslerinden hububat nevilerine kadar pek çok şey, fâtih atalarımız tarafından Türkistan'dan Türkiye'ye getirilmiştir. Böylece koy ve kır hayatının icâbâtı olan ziraat ve hayvancılık fetihten kısa bir müddet sonra canlanmış oldu" (Kafalı, 1997:10-11).

----------

